# punzón de acero



## Adrenalina

Hola:

¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir "punzón" al inglés, por favor? No lo he encontrado en el diccionario. El contexto es la fabricación de un aparejo de pesca. 

Gracias por anticipado y un saludo


----------



## Bil

Hola

Creo que sería un _"awl."_


----------



## Hella

Steel punch sería literalmente un punzón de acero. Lo que no sé si es que con los aparejos de pesca se usa un punzón especial...


----------



## Adrenalina

Muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## ErOtto

Adrenalina said:


> El contexto es la fabricación de un aparejo de pesca.


 
Me extrañaría mucho encontrarme con tal. Supongo que te refieres a un *arte de pesca.*

Si así fuese, ¿de qué tipo de punzón hablas? ¿O sólo viene "genérico?

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Adrenalina

Hola,

Bueno, es una de las herramientas que utilizaré para fabricar un agarra cañas: un punzón de acero, un taladro y una llave inglesa. ¿Tiene sentido así?


----------



## ErOtto

Lo que ya dijo Hella  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Adrenalina

Gracias


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un _steel punch_ se usa para troquelar agujeros en metal. Un _awl_ tiene la punta afilada y se usa para marcar puntos en la madera.


----------



## Bil

*Awl*
_n._ A pointed tool for making holes, as in wood or leather.
Español n. punzón, lesna
(_American Heritage Dictionary_)

*punzón* m *(a)* (_para hacer agujeros_) bradawl, awl
(_Oxford Spanish Dictionary_)

The awl has always been an essential seaman's tool.


----------



## La Aguja

Bil said:


> *Awl*
> _n._ A pointed tool for making holes, as in wood or leather.
> Español n. punzón, lesna
> (_American Heritage Dictionary_)
> 
> *punzón* m *(a)* (_para hacer agujeros_) bradawl, awl
> (_Oxford Spanish Dictionary_)
> 
> The awl has always been an essential seaman's tool.



También es un pica hielos.


----------

